# candle stick holder tips



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

Instead of going and spending a lot of money on candle holders, something you could use instead is a wine bottle or beer bottle. Put the candle inside the lid once the bottle is empty, and then you can lite it and let it drip over the bottle to create an eerie effect. I like to use darker colors the best, but you could also use clear bottles and put something creepy inside them as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread makes me feel nostalgic. Drippy candles in wine bottles were very popular when I was in college


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can still purchase ones that are extra drippy and most head shops. (I got mine at a head shop owner's garage sale!)


----------

